# How to get rid of Dark Circles?



## sharonwills (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I need help to get rid of my ugly dark circles. I would prefer to go natural or organic way. 

Also I wear glasses and i have heard that going for lenses instead, would help. Is that true?

Can dark circles be hereditary?

Thanks!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 31, 2011)

Dark circles can be hereditary but not in the way you may think. If you have a parent who has thin skin that's very delicate then you could inherit that. Dark circles is caused by any number of things - illness, fatigue, stress, etc, etc. Sometimes, some people are unfortunate to have inherit blotchy skintone and the skin under and over the eye maybe a different (darker) color than the rest of the face). If you want to permanently get rid of dark circles and are not sure what's causing it in the first place then you need to see a doctor to rule out anything health related. If it turns out the skin around your eye is naturally a darker color than concealer and a lighter shade of foundation around the eyes will help brighten up your eyes. Other than that get plenty of sleep, drink lots of water and try not to stress out about life and see if that helps.


----------



## Geek (Oct 31, 2011)

Zadi, do we have a step-by-step posted somewhere on how to get rid of dark circles?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 31, 2011)

I posted 1 somewhere at 1 point


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 31, 2011)

Also, make sure you always use sunscreen around the eye area/dark circles.

You can use a sun tan lotion, moisturizer or with make up containing an SPF.


----------



## sharonwills (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks!

Zadidoll, I think you are right I must see the doctor. I don't know whether it is really a blotchy skin or dark circles.


----------



## daramccoy (Nov 8, 2011)

I would suggest the Dermalogica Products.


----------



## pandy1021 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hmm. To help you out, I browse the Internet for some helpful tips, possibly helpful tips for you to get rid of your dark circles. Here:http://www.eyedarkcircles.com/99/how-to-get-rid-of-dark-circles-under-eyes/  Have some time to read it, it's not much of an effort but it might help you out.

Thanks,


----------



## sharonwills (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your suggestions!


----------



## jazzmullen (Nov 14, 2011)

A very easy at-home-remedy that I find works is Raw potato peels. Peel A raw potato and use the skin to place under your eyes on your dark circles. Leave it for 10-15 mins and see how much lighter they become. Use regularly. Also you find the inside of the peel really warm when you take them out.


----------



## sharonwills (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you jazzmullen. I'll definitely give it a try.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 16, 2011)

wow thanks for the tip, I've never heard of potato skins before


----------



## jazzmullen (Nov 17, 2011)

You're welcome. I'm glad I could help. Let me know if you try and how you felt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JillDugganDUI (Nov 25, 2011)

Nope! it relies on the lifestyle! go get enough sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## larrybrown06 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello,

 Thanks for sharing with us a great tips.

 Keep posting.


----------



## sharonwills (Dec 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jazzmullen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're welcome. I'm glad I could help. Let me know if you try and how you felt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Hello jazzmullen,

I wanted to tell you that potato peels are working for me. My dark circles are disappearing slowly. They have become light and are no more prominent as before.

Thank you again for the great tip.


----------



## khoobsurati (Dec 29, 2011)

First of all, make sure that you get enough sleep because lack of proper sleep is the main cause of dark circles. But if your busy schedule does't allow you to take proper rest then apply a paste of pineapple juice and turmeric powder over your dark circles. It will surely lighten your dark circles. I have used this on my own.


----------



## sara145wilson (Dec 31, 2011)

Get enough sleep,Don't take stress....are the ways to get rid from dark circles...


----------



## veronicaZora (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, It can be result of heredity or also be result of genetic hyper pigmentation. Dark circles can be avoid by maintaining healthy diet, getting Plenty of Sleep and drinking Lots of Water. You can boil tea in water and restrain the leaves. You can refrigerate this water in the freeze to make ice cubes. Keep these ice cubes on the eyes in a cotton cloth for 20 minutes.


----------



## smashinbeauty (May 26, 2012)

try using an orange or salmon colored concealer. Use a thin coat and blend in well


----------



## kerker (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *smashinbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> try using an orange or salmon colored concealer. Use a thin coat and blend in well


I agree with shashinbeauty, I know this works really well.


----------



## estacy26 (May 29, 2012)

I have found that using tea bags (chilled after use) or even a chilled gel face mask works great for me.  I do this in the evening after my normal facial cleansing routine, I also use an eye cream that works great for to get rid of puffiness, wrinkles and dark circles.  I love Emminence Stone Crop Moisturizer and the Jurlique herbal recovery cream.  These steps are what works best for me.


----------



## MartinNat9 (Jun 25, 2012)

Raw sliced potato is great ( i sometime put it in the fridge an hour before I use them ) Old fashioned witch hazel and of course cucumber is good for puffy eyes and dark circles too but its not always convenient to carry around potatoes and cucumbers in your bag ! The best product I have tried to date ( and yes I have tried many! ) is EYES WIDE OPEN ( does what it says on the tin and more) Its not expensive as far as really good products go and it incidentally it does use witch hazel as well as other natural ingredients. I would thoroughly recommend it. ( fits nicely in your handbag too ) I do agree however that you need to cover basic health issues such as good diet and plenty of sleep as these are the most powerful remedies of all!


----------



## barbaramory (Apr 3, 2013)

Hope these following tips give you better result.

[SIZE=11pt]â€¢ Teaspoons â€“ Help reduce swelling in the eyes.[/SIZE]

â€¢ Ice-milk cotton pads â€“ This tip, said to brighten the whites of your eyes, is very popular in Europe. First, soak cotton pads in a dish of ice-cold milk and squeeze most of the liquid out. Then, place the pads on your eyes. As they warm, repeat this process (for about 20 minutes).


----------



## Jessica Parker (Oct 18, 2013)

Additionally you can use the cold compress method to get rid of dark circles. this helps relieving the blood accumulated under eyes. it helps to fade the dark circles and provide you even, smooth skin under eyes.

Using potato slices are effective to treat the dark circles as well as dark skin issues. Being a home remedy there is less risk to affect your skin tone or complexions.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Evlin (Oct 19, 2013)

There are so many home remedies that can be used to reduce dark circles and brighten your eyes easily. 

- Cucumber juice is a very common remedy. It should be applied daily around eyes and washed off with plain water after 15 minutes.

- Mix cucumber juice and lemon juice in equal quantities. Apply daily and after 15 minutes wash off with water.

- Mix potato juice with cucumber juice in equal quantities helps if there is puffiness along with dark circles. Apply daily and after 15 minutes wash off with water.

- Tomato juice is useful for lightening skin color.

You can try one of them and get rid of dark circles. Hope it will help you.


----------



## jamesrobert (Oct 21, 2013)

Stress is the most common cause for dark circles. You need to have good, plenty and sound sleep.I have heard that cucumber should be kept on the eyes for sometime. It reduces the dark circles to large extent.


----------



## charlieb12 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sleep 12 hours if you must!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you face computer for long hours, rub your palm together and put it over your eyes. It relaxes the eyes muscles and may reduces a little.


----------



## SarahT1987 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi Sharon....as they are telling that there are many reasons of dark circles and also several natural and medical treatments for that.But the thing is which treatment gives you fast positive results. It also depends on you skin type.As my doctors recommendation ,i used Revitol and my happy with this. You  also can try.


----------



## Allendawson (Oct 31, 2013)

Rosewater is effective for reducing dark circles. You can dip cotton in rosewater and put cotton on your eyes for some time.


----------



## ilonashop (Nov 23, 2013)

cold compress can reduce dark circle and refresh eyes. dip cotton in cold water and put on your eyes 10-15 minutes


----------



## prettycontech (Nov 28, 2013)

Most commonly, you can place cold cucumber slices directly on your closed eyelids for 10-15 minutes to help reduce the circles under your eyes, or something similarly cold like cold potato slices, chilled tea bags, cold metal spoons, or a bag of frozen peas wrapped in a towel.


----------



## paulmarin (Dec 3, 2013)

I suggest a good sleep pattern that would help a lot- also you may not be able to get rid of them completely but you can cover them up using concealer it really does help.


----------

